# anyone want an email pal?



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

i thought it would be a good idea to start to a thread where people who want email pals can maybe write a little about themselves and their email so that other people can email them.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

My e-mail is: [email protected]


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

[email protected]

I don't know what to say about myself. I rank as the #6 poster on SAS, so if you're a regular reader of this board odds are you already know my life story.

Karl -- willing to e-mail anybody. Phone # available upon request to anybody as well. Such a generous offer.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

Well I always love getting email ... and rather like sending them too.

Anyone feeling up to talking about anything, especially food, monkey-wrenching, and anything about wilderness or the craziness of love and relationships. heh, kind of broad i know .

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

never really had email pals before, but I'd love to meet and make some new friends from sas, so feel free to email me at [email protected] , we can talk about anything, or nothing in particular really.


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## joel22 (May 8, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

My email is [email protected]

I like getting emails.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool idea, I'm always looking to make new email pals. 

Lets see, I'm 27. I've dealt with social anxiety for most of my life and though I'm gradually getting better I still have quite a ways to go before I'm at the point where I want to be with my life.
I like reading, hiking/outdoor activities, music, following current events, ect. I should say that I'm not the most serious person in the world. I'd much prefer to goof around and make people laugh than have a deep philosophical conversation, but I can be serious when I have to be. 

Basically I'm looking for a person(s) with a good sense of humor and a (mostly) positive attitude to exchange an occasional silly email with. Maybe we could even motivate each other to work on our SA issues.
I don't mind if you're male or female although I'd probably be more comfortable with people who are 25+. If anyone wants to talk my address is in my profile, or just send a quick pm and I'll write back when I get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## Kristen930 (Jun 24, 2006)

[email protected]

I'd love to talk with anyone from SAS.


----------



## mcx (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello, I'm new here but I'd be happy to chat with you. My e-mail is [email protected]. I'm from NYC so if there is anybody in my area you can send me an e-mail also. I've been really trying to get over this SAS thing recently and any help would be appreciated, whether it be through chatting or even hanging out sometimes.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Might as well...
[email protected] I suppose it's less anxiety inducing that chatting is. So, if anyone's up for it...thanks, lol *dork.


----------



## BoredPhoenix (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey. Anybody can E-mail me at [email protected] if they feel like it.

21/f/Jersey for college, Connecticut during the breaks until I can afford to get out of my parent's house for good

I'm a book geek, obsessed with Buffy the Vampire Slayer, overly amused by bad jokes (but pun at your own risk, my mother made me OD on puns years ago). I'll e-mail about anything except sports, country or rap music. (That's a dangerous statement, I'll probably amend it later).

I have a couple friends but I get lonely easily (and don't want to "bother" my friends) so e-mail me any time. I'm more comfortable with women and people around my age though.

I only go online in the computer labs on campus, which have weird hours, so I may not check my e-mail more than a couple times a week depending on how my classes go, etc.


----------



## Dr_JosH (Aug 8, 2006)

my email is [email protected]
and im a crackhead nah just playin but im 21 m Wis


----------



## mz_jess (Jun 11, 2006)

*looking for a penpal buddy*

Hey everyone 

I would love an email penpal!! I love receiving emails and I would reply everyday. I am 21 year old female, currently studying Business Management at University here in Australia. I have been dealing with social anxiety for 2 years now, and spurts of depression here and there. I am interested in someone to share thoughts/fustrations/ramblings - anything really - with on a regular basis without being judged. I just wanna let my hair down and go a little crazy.. something I can't do in "real life".. anyone willing to join me? lol.

Please email me at [email protected]

thnx! :squeeze


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if it'll help any, but I'll toss my address in.

[email protected]

Don't pay much attention to the address. It's just a joke a friend made about something I commented on to him. It does get forwarded to my main address, so I usually check it once or twice a day unless I'm preoccupied.

Not much to say about me. 25/m - Still in school and maybe I'll be done before the decade is up. CIS major at one time, but I found it boring staring through code all the time and messing with databases. Psychology major now which is a bit more interesting.

I like old movies (Casablanca, Lawrence of Arabia, blah, blah), old music ("classical" and glenn millerish), but my tastes have the tendency to change a lot. They've just been stuck in "old" mode lately.

I used to read books a lot, but it's been awhile since I've read much besides textbooks. Most textbooks are fairly dry, so I can't really pick anything out as a favorite.

Computer geek and all that involves.

Supposedly an INFJ.

Anyways, fairly boring I suppose and enough with the rambling.


----------



## DragonFly10 (Sep 29, 2006)

i created another thread for this. i somehow overlooked this one. anyway...

Hi all. I'm 19/f and currently a college student and i'm looking for people to email with. I don't have any of the messengers because i like emails better. I don't know, i prefer writing long emails to short hi, how are you's. but that's just me. beware, if you do decide to email me, my emails can get quite lengthy...

A little background info about me -->

I've had sa for as long as i can remember and it has made my life an absolute nightmare which i'm sure all of you can relate to and understand. There has been days where i wish i was never born, days where i get teased so much (esp in hs) i wish i could die.

It has been hard and it still is hard but i'm learning to deal with sa. It has gotten a lot better over the past few year or so but i'm still struggling with making friends and being social. I don't have any friends which is hard esp in college where it's suppose to be the best years of my life, where i'm suppose to be making life long friends, and maybe meeting the one.

My interests are not those of a typical college student. I don't like to go out to frat parties and get wasted. I prefer to spend my nights inside with close friends (if i had any) watching movies, tv, playing games. During my free time, which unfortunately i don't have much of cause of school, i LOVE to read novels and do puzzles. I know, i'm a dork ^_^. I never understood how people didn't like to read. My favorite subject in school was always english because we got to read books. Lol, i always finished the book the day it was given to us.

Anyways, sorry about this looong message. Basically anyone who wants to email me can. I look forward to getting to know all of you and please do email me.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, my name is Will. I'm 20 and from Michigan. Some of my intrests are animals, outdoors, and the paranorml. I'm game for talking about anything though. I tend to be a jack of all trades master of none.

[email protected]

Despite the address I'm a friendly person and will talk to just about anyone who isn't mean to me or others. Try to put something in the subject that tells me this is from SAS, because I get a lot of junk mail. If you don't get a reply in a couple of days feel free to PM me.


----------

